# This is what door Dash looks like every day from 2 to 5



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

Because nobody wants to do ubereats


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

downeybrook said:


> Because nobody wants to do ubereats


Then why is your Uber app running in the background?


----------



## downeybrook (Feb 19, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Then why is your Uber app running in the background?


I couldn't get on had to do ubereats and Postmates I never schedule ahead


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

I met a Dasher at Shake Shack todtoday.. she said its how she pays for class supplies. she never heard of Caviar, which I was doing.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Its been the same here in DC since about 2 weeks ago. There were always DD blocks available but now I need to constantly check to pick them up. Coincidently my UE promos were horrible so I was on GH and PM all week.


----------



## Chud5 (May 28, 2018)

Doordash is eating Uber eats for lunch (pun intended). Busiest delivery platform in my market by a long shot.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Schedules back to normal for me day after New Years. Must have been all the students/teachers on winter break picking up blocks.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

downeybrook said:


> Because nobody wants to do ubereats
> View attachment 284062


Doordash is not much better.


----------

